# Eure Bücher Top 5



## Nils Hitze (2. August 2004)

Hi Folks, 

wo wir schon zu allem anderen einen Thread gemacht haben
(Filme, Songs, etc.) kommt hier mein Top5 Literatur Thread.

(und ich fühle mich wie in High Fidelity)

Top 5 der Lebenslustbücher

Richard Bach - Die Möve Jonathan 
Sergio Bambaren - Ein Strand für meine Träume
Sergio Bambaren - Der Traum des Leuchturmwärters
Antoine de Saint-Exupery - Der kleine Prinz
Paulo Coelho - Der Alchimist

Top 5 der Science Fiction
William Gibson - Neuromance Triologie
William Gibson - Futurematic
Gregroy Benford - Himmelsfluss  
Steven Baxter - Ring
Alan Dean Foster - Die Eissegler von Tran Ky Ky


----------



## willen (10. September 2004)

*top 5 zum besten...*

Also da sind sie, frisch gebacken:

top 5 Bücher

1.  Einmal Rupert und zurück 
2.  Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis
3.  Das Restaurant am Ende des Universums
4.  Das Leben, das Universum und der ganze Rest
5.  Macht's gut und danke für den Fisch


----------



## Tobias Menzel (10. September 2004)

hmm - da muss ich aber überlegen:

Allgemein:
1. Wilhelm Geno - "Ein Regenschirm für diesen Tag"
2. Steven King - "The Stand"
3. Stanislav Lem - "Die vollkommene Leere"
4. Thomas Gifford - "Protector"
5. vieles, das mir jetzt nicht einfällt (darunter Biografien und Sachbücher)

SciFi:
1. Stanislav Lem - "Solaris" (eigentlich mag ich alles von ihm; eine Aufzählung wäre zu viel des Guten)
2. das meiste von Robert A. Heinlein
3. Neal Stephenson - "Snow Crash"
4. Michael Moorcock - "Am Ende der Zeit"
5. Frank Herbert - "Dune-Zyklus"


----------



## Jens B. (10. September 2004)

Also meine Top5 sind:

1. Illuminati
2. Der Kreis der Dämmerung
3. Das Museum der gestohlenen Erinnerungen
4. Sakrilleg
5. Die Unendliche Geschichte


----------



## tittli (10. September 2004)

1. Remarque - Im Westen Nichts Neues
2. Erik Weihenmayer - Ich fühlte den Himmel
3. John Krakauer - In Eisigen Höhen

Mehr schreibe ich bewusst nicht hin, da der gesamte Rest etwa zur Mittelklasse gehört;-)
gruss


----------



## antihero (16. September 2004)

mal wieder auf tutorials...

Fast ein bisschen Frühling - Alex Capus
Herr der Ringe - J.R.R. Tolkien
Stein &Flöte - Hans Bemmann
Life Drawing - Bridgman
Testament - Life & Art of Frank Frazetta


----------



## Basileus (16. September 2004)

Hi, 

'Der goldene Esel' -              Apuleius
'Der Herr der Ringe'   -         J.R.R. Tolkien
'Neuromancer-Trilogie'   -  William Gibson
'Les fleures du mal'       -    Charles  Baudelaire
'Kurzgeschichten'         -      Edgar Allen Poe

Grüsse
B


----------



## KansasGirl (5. Oktober 2004)

ohne Reihenfolge, da kann ich mich leider nicht entscheiden.


Tolkien: LotR (in Englisch)
Gerald Messadie "Mathias und der Teufel"
Robert Merle: "Fortune de France" Serie (bis jetzt 12 Bücher)
ders: "Hinter Glas"
Marie Doria Russel: "The Sparrow" und seine Fortsetzung "Children of God"

aber es gibt so viele gute Bücher ich könnte hier noch stundenlang weiter machen, man müsste auf jeden Fall noch Harry Mulisch "Die Entdeckung des Himmels" nennen und Heirnich Heine "Deutschland, ein Wintermärchen"


----------



## vogtländer (5. Oktober 2004)

Peter Priskil und Beate Mittmann - Kriegsverbrechen der Amerikaner und ihrer Vasallen gegen den Irak und 6000 Jahre Menschheitsgeschichte
Lord Russel of Liverpool - Geisel der Menschheit
Leonard Weinglass - Freiheit für Mumia
Michael Moore - Stupid White Men
Paul Watson - Ocean Warrior


----------



## aTa (5. Oktober 2004)

1. Illuminati
2. Sakrileg
3. Herr Lehmann
4. Liegen lernen
5. Porno

also das ist nur ein kleiner Auszug, ich könnte glaub ich noch 20 weitere aufzählen, die mindestens genauso gut sind.


----------



## Dario Linsky (5. Oktober 2004)

Der Reihe nach:
1. Anthony Burgess - Clockwork Orange (Heyne)
2. Kojî Suzuki - The Ring (Heyne)
3. George Orwell - 1984
4. Douglas Adams - Das Restaurant am Ende des Universums
5. Douglas Adams - Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis 

Und ja, ich mag Horror und SciFi-Romane.


----------



## RedWing (5. Oktober 2004)

Will auch mal:



> 1. Anthony Burgess - Clockwork Orange (Heyne)


2.) Anthony Burgess - Der Mann am Klavier
3.) Michael Ende- Der Spiegel im Spiegel
4.) Paul Auster- Mr Vertigo
5.) Thomas Mann- Der Tod in Venedig und andere Erzählungen

Sachbücher/ Fachliteratur:
1.) Sebastian Haffner- Anmerkungen zu Hitle r
2.) Sebastian Haffner- Germany, Jekyll & Hyde
3.) Effektiv C++
4.) Entwurfsmuster

Naja und ne Menge andrer guter Bücher, die für die Top 5 gleichberechtigt gewesen wären,
aber man muss ja schließlich Prioritäten setzen 

//edit krass das Wort H. is hier im Forum verboten habs aber trotzdem mal mit nem Leerzeichen getrennt hingeschrieben da es nun mal der Titel des Buches ist 
Wieso werden solche Wörter im Forum eigentlich zensiert?


----------



## Layna (6. Oktober 2004)

Puuuh, da fragt ihr mich was... gibt viel zu viele gute Bücher 
Ok, also, Top5 Bücher: zum immer wieder lesen

1) Illuminatus
2) Catch 22
3) Herr der Ringe
4) Die "Scheibenwelt" Reihe und "Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis"
5) Star Trek: New Frontier

Wobei die Gründe von 1) "Hat mich wirklich beeinfluss" bis 5) "macht einfach spass zu lesen" reichen


----------



## SepteraCore (10. Oktober 2004)

Ohne Reihenfolge, einfach weil alle auf ihre Art und Weise sehr gut sind.

Douglas Adams - Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis, eine Triologie in 5 Bänden
Douglas Adams - Dirk Gentley's holistische Detektei (Der elektrische Mönch und Der lange dunkle Fünfuhrtee der Seele)
Terry Pratchett - Scheibenwelt Romane
Der siebte Turm - 6 Bände
Joanne K. Rowling - Harry Potter (weil ich mich schon auf Band 6 freue und nicht wusste was ich sonst als 5. hinschreiben hätte können )


----------



## Philip Kurz (10. Oktober 2004)

Auch fünf sehr gute/lustige Bücher, ohne Reihenfolge:

_Das Dekameron_ - Giovanni Boccaccio
_Jede Menge Ärger (Big Trouble)_ - Dave Barry (wer Lust hat, lieber auf Englisch lesen)
_Sakrileg_ - Dan Brown
_Ilias_ - Homer
_Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod_ - Bastian Sick

Tipp:

_Die Welt ist nicht immer Freitag_ - Horst Evers


----------



## möp (11. Oktober 2004)

hui das wird schwierig das auf 5 zu gegrenzen

1. Peter S. Beagle "Das letzte Einhorn"
2. John Milton "Das verlorene Paradies"
3. Paolo Coehlo "Veronika beschließt zu sterben"
4. Wolf von Niebelschütz "Kinder der Finsterniss"
5. Jasper Fforde "Der Fall Jane Eyre"


----------



## redlama (11. Oktober 2004)

Tja, mal überlegen:

1. Gott - Die Bibel
2. J.R.R. Tolkien - Der kleine Hobbit
3. J.R.R. Toklien - Der Herr der Ring
Und ansonsten Fachliteratur (HTML, PHP, MySQL, Perl, ...), aber nur von O'Reilly!

redlama


----------



## SilentWarrior (11. Oktober 2004)

Das Tagebuch der Anne Frank
American Psycho
Die Bibel (Gott hat die übrigens nicht geschrieben, das waren Menschen wie du und ich (naja, fast ).)
Left-Behind-Reihe
Fremdwörterbuch (wenn man mal was nicht weiss )


----------



## redlama (12. Oktober 2004)

Du liest auch die Bibel? Schön zu hören, dass ich da nicht ganz alleine auf weiter Flur bin.
Und Ok, Du hast Recht. Gott hat die Bibel nicht geschrieben. Aber ich gehe davon aus, dass er sie diktiert hat!

redlama


----------



## Ultraflip (18. Oktober 2004)

Ich bin auch Douglas Adams und Tolkien Anhänger ... Ansonsten: King Arthur und Fachlit.


----------



## MrBombast (18. Oktober 2004)

1. Illuminati
2. Sakrileg
3.Herr der Ringe
4.Der kleine Hobbit


----------



## funnytommy (23. Oktober 2004)

1. Engel und Joe von Kai Hermann
2. Triologie Herr der Ringe
3. Das Tagebuch der Ellen Rinbauer von Joyce Reardon
4. Im Strudel der Abenteuer von Enid Blyton
5. Der kleine Hobbit


----------



## Java/CppProgrammer (23. Oktober 2004)

1.Der Wüstenplanet
2. Der Herr des Wüstenplaneten
3. Die Kinder des Wüstenplaneten 
4. Der Gottkaiser des Wüstenplaneten
5. Die Ketzer des Wüstenplaneten 
(6. Die Ordensburg des Wüstenplaneten)


----------



## möp (26. Oktober 2004)

Ich hab so ein inneres gefühl, das hier einer ein Faible für Dune hat. Fragt mich aber bitte nich wie ich darauf komme ;-)


----------



## vault-tec (18. November 2004)

Also....





*William Shakespeare*: Macbeth (in Englisch und in Deutsch(übers. v. Friedrich Schiller))
*J.R.R. Tolkien*: Silmarillion (in Englisch)
*J.R.R. Tolkien*: Lord of the Rings (in Englisch)
*Franz Kafka*: Die Verwandlung
*Jeff Prosise*: Entwicklerbuch Microsoft .NET
Soviel mal dazu; natürlich lese ich auch andere Bücher (ja, sogar die Bibel dann und wann), aber obige Bücher sind mit Abstand meine Favoriten.
    Vor allem Shakespeare im alt-englischen Original liest sich einfach göttlich.

    Leseprobe von Macbeth (Akt III, Szene III):


> _A park near the palace.
> _
> 
> _Enter three Murtherers.
> ...


   Hach ja... Altes Englisch hört sich so viel besser an als das moderne Kartoffel-Englisch. ;-]


     Gruß, Niko


----------



## Jens B. (30. November 2004)

Hach ja, Macbeth........ lesen wir grad in der Schule.... auf Englisch und machen eine Aufführung draus und ich bin der tolle Banquo. Ich fands nichts so toll, naja.
Meine TOP5:

1. Illuminati
2. Sakrilleg
3. Herr der Ringe Trilogie
4. Harry Potter auf Englisch (alle 5)
5. Das Museum der gestohlenen Erinnerungen

EDIT: Oh, ich hab meine Top 5 ja schon gepostet  ;-] kann man mal sehen wie vergesslich ich bin und wie schnell sich sowas bei mir ändert....


----------



## echse (2. Dezember 2004)

Meine Top fünf sind:

  1. J. K. Rowling - Harry Potter - Der Stein der Weisen
  2. Eoin Colfer - Artemis Fowl
  3. Ann Granger - Denn umsonst ist nur der Tod
  4. Christian Jacq - Der lange Weg nach Ägypten
  5. Claudia Metz, Klaus Schubert - Abgefahren


----------



## sisela (3. Dezember 2004)

1. Antoine de Saint-Exupery - Der kleine Prinz
2. Paulo Coelho - 11 Minuten
3. Eric-Emmanuel Schmitt - Monsieur Ibrahim und die Blumen des Koran
4. Donna Tarrt - Die geheime Geschichte
und noch was für nach 22.00Uhr und erst ab 18 aber trotzdem sehr amüsant
5. Catherine Millet - Das sexuelle Leben der Catherine M.


----------



## Eminem (3. Dezember 2004)

1.)Ernesto Che Guevara-*Guerillakampf*
2.)Ernie Hearting-*Gernonimo*
3.)Heinrich Böll-*Irisches Tagebuch*
4.)Ernie Hearting-*Sitting Bull* 
5.)Heinrich Böll-*Die verlohrene Ehre der Katharina Blum*


----------



## FreddiePrince (16. Februar 2005)

1. Stephen King - Der dunkle Turm
2. Stephen King - The Stand
3. Stephen King - Todesmarsch
4. Weis/ Hickman - Die Chronik der Drachenlanze
5. Douglas Adams - Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis

Und zu einigen Beiträgen davor: 

1. Nein, Gott hat die Bibel auch nicht diktiert (ích als Atheist habe da vielleicht leicht reden, aber es wird auch von den Theologen wissenschaftlich so vertreten, dass es nur Menschen waren)

2. "Der Herr der Ringe" finde ich doof, weil ich mich mit der Schreibart einfach nicht anfreunden kann. Seitenlang passiert immer nichts außer wandern, essen, schlafen, weiterwandern, ewig lange Landschaftsbeschreibungen, bla bla bla. Tut mir leid, mir fehlt einfach der Zugang zu den Figuren. Sie kommen mir nicht wie vertraute Personen vor, mit denen man sich im Laufe des Lesens eines Buches einfach irgendwann identifiziert, so wie es beim Lesen eigentlich sein sollte. Ich kenne beides, Bücher und Filme, und die Filme finde ich im Gegensatz zum Buch echt gelungen.


----------



## metty (16. Februar 2005)

Ich lese auch 

1. Illuminati (von Dan Brown)
2. Keiner kommt hier lebend raus - Die Jim Morrison Biografie (von Paul Rothchild)
3. Der Herr der Ringe (von J.R.R. Tolkien)
4. The Doors of Perception (von Aldous Huxley)
5. Sakrileg (von Dan Brown)


----------



## Lord-Lance (16. Februar 2005)

1) Sakrileg (Dan Brown)
2) Der Schwarm (Michael Schätzing)
3) Illuminati (Dan Brown)
4) Die Nebel von Avalon
5) Der inszenierte Krieg (Ulrich Tilgner)

Und zur Zeit lese ich "Assassini" von Thomas Gifford ... Könnte es auch in die Liste schaffen.


----------



## Kyrius (16. Februar 2005)

die ersten drei Plätze nehmen bei mir die Diablo-Bände ein
1. Platz: Band 3: Das Reich der Schatten
 2. Platz: Band 1: Das Vermächtnis des Blutes
 3. Platz: Band 2: Der Dunkle Pfad (oder so...)

Dann kommt
Platz 4: Zwergenzorn (für alle HdR Fans was Interessantes)

und
Platz 5: Den Titel weiß ich ausm FF leider gerade nich. Ebenfalls Fantasy, irgendwas mit nem Mond oO *grübel*


----------



## revenge86 (23. September 2005)

Hier mal meine Top 5:

1. Herr der Ringe
2. Lötzsch -  Der lange Weg eines Jahrhunderttalentes
3. Tour des Lebens 
4. Der kleine Hobbit
5. Per Anhalter durch die Galaxis

Gruß revenge86


----------



## Josephine March (4. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute!

Auf Platz 1 steht auf jeden Fall: Das Parfüm von Patrick Süßkind
PLatz 2: Der Vorleser (schlink)
Platz 3: Sophies Welt
Platz 4: The Lovely Bones
Platz 5: Regentage (Kristy Dunn oder Gunn)


----------



## C4D_Joe (4. Oktober 2005)

Also, ich kann micht schwer entscheiden, und daher gibts auch keine Reihenfolge...

Die Bibel
Douglas Adams - Alle "Anhalter"-Bände
Robert Anton Wilson - Illuminatus
Bastian Sick - Der Dativ ist dem Genitiv sein Tod
Bill Bryson - Eine kurze Geschichte von fast allem

Tja, eigentlich kämen da noch haufenweise Fachbücher etc. dazu, aber die hab ich jetzt mal weggelassen ^^

Joe


----------



## NomadSoul (4. Oktober 2005)

1: Chroniken der Unsterblichen
2: Die Powerplay Reihe von Tom Clancy
3: Die "Rayn" Reihe von Tom Clancy
4: die Physiker von Dürrenmatt
5: Romolus der Große von Dürrenmatt


----------



## zioProduct (5. Oktober 2005)

1.Illuminati
2.Sakrileg
3.Harry Potter 1-6 ( ja ich bekenne mich las HP Leser )
4. Die Dunkle Seite des Mondes (Buch über einen Anwalt, dessen Persönlichkeit durch einen Pilztip verändert wird)
5. Die graue Mauer


----------



## Dennis Wronka (5. Oktober 2005)

1. Stephen King - The Stand
2. J.R.R. Tolkien - Der Herr der Ringe
3. Stephen King - Der dunkle Turm (die Reihe als Ganzes)
4. Stephen King - Todesmarsch
5. Michael Crichton - Sphere (deutscher Titel: Die Gedanken des Boesen)

Hauptsaechlich lese ich Stephen King. Sphere hatte ich mal gelesen, da ich den Film ganz gut fand und den Herrn der Ringe muss man einfach gelesen haben.  Auf Deutsch bin ich schon durch, im Moment les ich den grad auf Englisch.
Der dunkle Turm ist auch ganz gut, die beiden letzten Teile (6 und 7) hab ich noch nicht gelesen. Teil 6 ist jetzt endlich als Taschenbuch raus und da hab ich es mir letzte Woche direkt am Flughafen gekauft, 7 ist noch nicht als Taschenbuch erhaeltlich.
Der Herr der Ringe ist uebrigens, von Fachliteratur und Stephen King's Cujo abgesehen, mein einziges Hardcover.


----------



## ulki (14. Oktober 2005)

Irgentwie ergibt sich hier ein Muster. Oder sehe ich das falsch. Immer wieder kommen die gleichen Bücher und Autoren zusammen auf!

Ich selbst lese so viel, das es keine Top 5 Bücher sondern Autoren gibt:


Agatha Christi
J. K. Rowling
Terry Pratchet
JRR Tolkin
Tomara Pierce

Sind aber auch nicht alle. Von letzerer sind leider hier in Deutschland nicht alle Bücher zu bekommen. Wurden nicht übersetzt. Ich würde sie auch auf Englisch lesen. Da sind sie aber auch kaum zu finden. Wenn jemand weiß wo ich sie bekommen könnte, nur her mit der Info!

ulki


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (14. Oktober 2005)

1. Herr der Ringe (J.R.R Tolkien)
2. Der Clan der Otori (Lian Hearn)
3. Der Kreis der Dämmerung (Ralf Isau)
4. Angels and Demons (Dan Brown [Englische ausgabe von Illuminati])
5. Die Elfen (weiß ich grad net )

Bin eher so ein Fantasy-Fan 
Gibt viele gute Bücher, die ich gelesen habe (so ca. 500) ...  Naja die sind mir so spontan eingefallen.


----------



## Andreas1972 (20. Oktober 2005)

Hi, hier meine TOP 5's:

Fach-/Sachliteratur :

1) Wien wartet auf Dich - Tom deMarco, Timothy Lister
2) Der pragmatische Programmierer - Andrew Hunt, David Thomas
3) GUI Design - Ivo Wessel
4) 3D-Grafik Programmierung - Marius Apetri
5) Lehrbuch der Software Technik 1&2 - Prof. Dr.-Ing habil. Helmut Balzert

 Sonstige :

1) Die Bibel - diverse Autoren   
2) Tai Pan - James Clavell
3) Die Säulen der Erde - Ken Follet
4) Herr der Ringe - J.R.R. Tolkien
5) Help - I need somebody - Walter Heidenreich

Gruß Andreas1972


----------



## cody- (20. Oktober 2005)

1. Nick Hornby - High Fidelity
2. E.T.A. Hoffmann - Der Sandmann (Novelle)
3. Alfred Döblin - Die Ermordung einer Butterblume (Kurzgeschichtensammlung)
4. John Steinbeck - Geld bringt Geld
5. Herman Melville - Moby Dick


----------



## roseblumentopf (22. Oktober 2005)

1. Herr der Ringe
2. alle Alex Cross Romane von James Patterson
3. Die Firma von John Grisham
4. Harry Potter
5. Brunetti Krimis von Donna Leon


----------



## Norbert Eder (23. Oktober 2005)

Na, dann auch mal meine Wertung:

1. Stephen King - Der dunkle Turm (alle Teile)
2. Stan Nicholls - Die Orks
3. Noah Gordon - Der Schamane
4. Clive Parker - Spiel des Verderbens
5. Stephen King - Duddits

Und nein, ich hab Illuminati, Sakrileg etc. auch gelesen. Und nein, ich bin kein Dan Brown Fan: kennst du ein Buch, kennst du sie alle.

Bezgl. Stephen King: Hier fehlen mir noch ca. 3 Bücher, dann hab ich sie alle ;-) Also weiß man schon in welche Richtung mein Geschmack geht.


----------



## zioProduct (1. November 2005)

> Und nein, ich hab Illuminati, Sakrileg etc. auch gelesen. Und nein, ich bin kein Dan Brown Fan: kennst du ein Buch, kennst du sie alle.



Naja, jeder Autor hällt sich an seinen schreibstiel, ich finde das Bemerkenswerte an DanBrown seine unglaublichen recherchen, in Meteor zB über die NASA und all die Politschen spielereien, in Diabolus über die NSA und ihre Einsatzmöglichkeiten, Sakrileg über die wahre Aussage des heiligen Graals, inkl all die Beweise für die PS und die Werke DaVincis, und Illuminati über die Illuminati insgesammt. StephenKing find ich auch nice, aber ist nicht mit DanBrown zu vergleichen, ich sag mir:

Wer seinen Horizont mit einer spannenden Geschichte erweitern will -----> Dan Brown
Wer einfach eine erstklassige "horror" Geschichte lesen will -----> Stephen King

Ps: Ja ich bin ein Dan Brown fan


----------



## Irgendjemand_1 (3. November 2005)

Naja Dan Brown ist halt Kunsthistoriker, glaub ich. Merkt man irgendwie 

Ich mag die Bücher von dem, eigentlich fand ich nur Sakrileg und Illuminati zu gleich. Hab sie beide auf Englisch gelesen, wird aber wohl keinen Unterschied machen ... 
Meteor und Diabolus (hab ich dann auf Deutsch gelesen ) waren dann wieder nicht so gleich.
Die Bücher sind zu Recht zum Bestseller geworden.


----------



## birman (22. Dezember 2005)

Eine weitere Top Five (meine, aha - wen's interssiert) - mal ohne Dan Brown ^ ^:

1. Yoshimoto - Kitchen
2. Jones - Douglas Adams Starship Titanic
3. Chrichton - Sphere (dt.: Die Gedanken des Bösen)
4. Preußler - Krabat (tollstes Kinderbuch wo gibt)
5. Ende - Der satanarchäolügenialkohöllische Wunschpunsch

Und wenn einer meckert: Ich lese auch jede Menge anderen Kram, ne Top Five ist immer so selektiv und da es nichts unterhaltsameres, entspannenderes, schöneres und phantasievolleres gibt, als die gute alte Kinderliteratur, finden sich hier halt eben diese wieder. so... !

*dampf* Nein, ging mir auch darum, Bücher auf die Liste zu setzen, die ich uneingeschränkt weiterempfehlen kann (wer's noch nicht getan hat also: Starship Titanic lesen!), ich mag nämlich alle meine Bücher so ziemlich gleich, sonst hätte ich wohl nie so viel Geld ausgegeben und so viele zusammengetragen...

egal,

bir


----------



## Dennis Wronka (24. Dezember 2005)

Norbert Eder hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Na, dann auch mal meine Wertung:
> 
> 1. Stephen King - Der dunkle Turm (alle Teile)
> 2. Stan Nicholls - Die Orks
> ...


Hey Norb, da haben wir ja echt mal was worueber wir nicht streiten muessen. 
Ich les grad Susannah und warte quasi schon sehnsuechtig darauf, dass Der Turm als Taschenbuch rauskommt.
Hast Du den dunklen Turm schon fertig?

Welche 3 Buecher fehlen Dir denn noch? Mir fehlen noch ein paar mehr als 3, aber auch nicht mehr all zu viele. Ich arbeite dran...


----------



## saschaf (28. Dezember 2005)

Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Ich les grad Susannah und warte quasi schon sehnsuechtig darauf, dass Der Turm als Taschenbuch rauskommt.



Hehe ich bin auch gerade bei Susannah. Und "Der Turm" ist schon als Taschenbuch erhältlich. Allerdings wohl nur bei Weltbild. Nur die Buchaufmachung ist hier etaws anders aber mir war das Egal. 
Ab nächster Woche werde ich wohl endlich den letzten Akt der Reihe lesen, da wart ich schon seit Jahren drauf.

MfG

Und immer auf dem Balken bleiben.


----------



## Dennis Wronka (29. Dezember 2005)

Naja, ich haette schon gern die 3 neuen Buecher im gleichen Design.
Mich stoert's ja schon, dass meine Ausgabe von Tot ein anderes Design hat als Schwarz, Drei und Glas. 

Hat jemand sowohl die alte und die neue Fassung von Schwarz gelesen? Lohnt sich die neue? Ich hatte gelesen, dass dort ein paar neue Infos drin sind, aber auch Teile gestrichen worden seien.

Ich muss auch mal an Susannah weiterlesen. Ich komm im Moment nicht sehr fix voran.
Als ich frueher immer mit Bus und Bahn zur Arbeit bin hatte ich jeden Morgen und jeden Mittag jeweils eine Stunde zum Lesen. Und als ich 2 Monate in China war hab ich jeden Abend ein paar Stunden gelesen, da hatte ich Das schwarze Haus und Wolfsmond jeweils in einer Woche fertig.


----------



## chmee (29. Dezember 2005)

hmm, Top 5 :

*Die Möwe Jonathan* - R. Bach
*Die satanischen Verse* - S. Rushdie
*Justine/Juliette* - M. de Sade
*Das foucaultsche Pendel* - U. Eco - Hier lernt man genausoviel über Verschwörungstheorien
*Schuld und Sühne* - Dostojewski

Dass Illuminati und Sakrileg den gleichen Aufbau haben, kann man ihm nicht übelnehmen.
Beide sind richtig spannend geschrieben, man könnte sie sofort als Drehbücher verwenden.
Und seine Recherche ist wirklich gut, aber dadurch die Sache als wahr anzunehmen, ist
ein bissel weit hergeholt. Es ist nicht schwer, einige chronologische Tatsachen in "einer"
Geschichte zu verbinden. - Aber es hört sich plausibel an. Die Gralserklärung ist schon gut.
Habe schon davor das genannte Buch "Der heilige Gral und seine Erben" gelesen, aber die
Richtigkeit ist nicht zu überprüfen, wenn man kein Historiker oä ist.
**EDIT**
Gerade diese Seite gefunden : HIER
So ist die angeklagte Partei (Kirche) gar nicht überzeugt von der Richtigkeit. Logisch..
Das ist Stoff für nen eigenen Thread

Bei Stephen King hatte ich nach etwa 10 Büchern die Nase voll, immer das Gleiche....
Seitenlange Beschreibung eines Frühstücks und dann schwupps, der Horror kommt in
einem Absatz.. Das letzte, was ich von ihm gelesen habe, war Das letzte Gefecht.
Aber das sind Bücher der spät80er und 90er. Ist er besser/anders geworden ?

mfg chmee


----------



## Torgath (26. Juni 2006)

Cool, der letzte Beitrag wurde an meinem Geburtstag geschrieben!  

Also...

Stephen King - Die 'Der dunkle Turm'-Reihe
Stephen King - The Stand
Terry Pratchett - Einfach alle Bücher der Scheibenwelt (Vorallem mit Tod und der Stadtwache)
David Eddings und Leigh Eddings - Eigentlich kann ich auch von ihnen auch alle Bücher nahe legen
J.J.R. Tolkien - Der Herr der Ringe


----------



## lexz (14. Dezember 2006)

Ich liste lieber nur die Autoren auf da es meistens mehrere Bänder waren :

1. *David & Leigh Eddings* // Absoluter Liebling
2. *Trudi Canavan             *// Kommt fast an David Eddings ran
 3. *Allan Cole*                  // Klasse SiFi
4. *J.R.R Tolkien*             // Herr der Fantasy 

 5. *...*                            //zu viele die ich hier mal gleichstellen will ​


----------



## Ludren (2. Februar 2007)

Meine Top:

*Der Herr der Ringe* (J.R.R. Tolkien)
*Otherland* (Tad Williams)
*Die Säulen der Erde* (Ken Follett)
*Snow Crash* (Neal Stephenson)
*The Flying Sorcerers* (Larry Niven, David Gerrold)

Alles großartige Bücher, erwähnenswert weil ich sie immer wieder lesen möchte.


----------



## Flex (14. Februar 2007)

*David & Leigh Eddings* (so ziemlich alle älteren Sachen)
*Stephen King - The Dark Tower* (auf Englisch, einfach genial)
*Wolfgang und Heike Hohlbein* (Die Bücher die sie halt zusammen geschrieben haben)
*Ralf Isau* (Jonathan Jabbok Trilogie)
*Rudolf Steiner* (Ja, ich stehe dazu )


----------



## Dennis Wronka (15. Februar 2007)

> *Stephen King - The Dark Tower* (auf Englisch, einfach genial)


Hatte immer gehoert Stephen King auf Englisch wuerde Gehirnkraempfe verursachen weil der gute Mann dort Worte nutzt die man in keinem Woerterbuch findet.
Hab den dunklen Turm in der deutschen Fassung, aber jetzt werd ich doch vielleicht mal die englische Angreifen (wenn ich mit den Buechern die jetzt noch vor mir liegen durch bin).


----------



## Flex (15. Februar 2007)

Es stimmt schon, dass er Wortschöpfungen benutzt, aber ich finde gerade in der düsteren Endzeit Stimmung kommt das gar nicht so schlecht. Immerhin ist es eine Art parallele Welt 
Aber ich finde es gut zu lesen und es hat mich mehr fasziniert als die deutsche Version.

Auch zu empfehlen ist übrigens die Geschichte "Amok" von Stephen King (veröffentlicht als Richard Bachman).


----------



## mamamahr (20. März 2007)

Meine Top 5: 

Marya Hornbacher - "Alice im Hungerland"
Das Thema ist vielleicht nicht jedermanns Sache, aber es ist genial geschrieben. Ich hab es sicher schon an die 10 Mal gelesen. 

Bill Bryson - "Streiflichter aus Amerika" 
Das lustigste Buch das ich jemals gelesen habe. 

Swetlana Alexijewitsch - "Tschernobyl. Eine Chronik der Zukunft"
Verdammt traurig, aber sehr gut geschrieben. 

Isaac Asimov - "Aller Anfang ist Schwere. Über Vergangenheit, Gegenwart und Zukunft unseres Universums."  
Das ist abartig interessant- ich liebe Physik und Astronomie.

Dieter Nuhr - "Gibt es intelligentes Leben?"
Auch wenn nicht jeder von diesem Buch begeistert ist- ich bin es.


----------



## swalbking (24. April 2007)

Meine Top 5:

1. Sakrileg - D. Brown
2. Die Physiker - F. Dürrenmatt
3. Fermats letzter Satz - S. Singh
4. Harry Potter und der Feuerkelch - J.K. Rowling
5. Der dritte Zwilling - K. Follet


----------



## BeAFrog (7. Juni 2007)

Wenn ich überlegen was ich mit auf die Einsame-Insel nehmen würde, sind es die Bücher (auch wenn nicht immer fehlerfrei) die ich immer wieder lesen kann und mit denen ich verdammt viel Zeit verbringe. 

1. The Hobbit - J.R.R. Tolkien
2. Lord of the Rings - J.R.R. Tolkien
3.  Good Omens- Terry Pratchett, Neil Gaiman"
4.  Glenkill - Leonie Swann"
5.  The New Discworld Companion - Terry Pratchett, Stephen Briggs"


----------



## KlaDi (12. Juni 2007)

Meine Top 5 sind:

1.) Die dunkle Turm Reihe
2.) Herr der Ringe
3.) Der kleine Hobbit
4.) Die Zwerge und die nachfolgenden Bücher
5.) Die Elfen und die nachfolgenden Bücher

gruß klaus.


----------



## fergie100 (8. Juli 2007)

hi, meine wären:

1.die gilde der schwarzen magier- die meisterin
2.die gilde der schwarzen magier- die Novizin
3.die gilde der schwarzen magier- die Rebellin
4.Sakrileg-Dan Brown
5.Illuminati-Dan Brown

mfg fergie100


----------



## Sir Karl (17. Juli 2007)

1.Colligatarch  (Foster)
2.The Blckcollar (Zahn)
3.Die Flusswelt der Zeit (Farmer)
4.Wolkenkrieger (Tilley)
5.Das Schiff der Chanur (Cherryh)


----------



## zeroize (17. Juli 2007)

1. Hitchhikers Guide to Galaxy - Douglas Adams "Der Einzigartig"
2. Käpt'n Blaubärs 13 1/2 Leben - Walter Moers "Das Unglaubliche"
3. Raumschiff Titanic - Terry Jones / Douglas Adams "Spontanes Existenzversagen"
4. Gesammelte Erzählungen - Roald Dahl "Das Gruseln auf andere Art"
5. Ich bin dann mal weg - Hape Kerkeling "Kategorie: Lebensziel"


----------



## Vinzynth (19. Dezember 2007)

1. Rincewind - Terry Pratchett (4 Bände in einem)
2. Wachen! Wachen! - Terry Pratchett
3. Gevatter Tod - Terry Pratchett
4. Ein Gutes Omen - Terry Pratchett
5. Die volle Wahrheit - Terry Pratchett


Ja, die Autorenliste ist etwas einseitg XD



so far...... mfg Tom


----------



## Raubkopierer (1. September 2008)

Ich verzichte einfach mal darauf die guten Klassiker wie Tolkiens Werke oder die Triologie in fünf Teilen von Douglas Adams nocheinmal zu nennen. Paradox oder?

Meine persönlichen Lieblingsbücher sind ohne besondere Reihenfolge:

Des Todes dunkler Bruder von Jeff Lindsay (dazu kommt imho demnächst eine Serie auf RTL2 mit dem Titel Dexter auf die ich sehr gespannt bin)

Die Schmelze von Risto Isomäki - Eine sehr interessante Geshichte über das verschollene Atlantis vor der Küste Indiens gepaart mit Theorien zur Klimaerwärmung

Mord im Zeichen des Zen von Oliver Bottini - tragisch amüsanter Kriminalroman mit einer alkoholkranken Komisarin in der Hauptrolle

Inheritance Cycle von Christopher Paolini - Ich find die Bücher wesentlich besser als der missglückte Film im Kino. Sie gehören zu den Büchern, die ich in der Orginalsprache gelesen habe. 

Die Bibel 'Hoffnung für Alle'-Übersetzung von diversen Autoren - Dieses Buch habe ich immer noch nicht durchgelesen und blätter ab und zu darin 


atm lese ich 'Eine kurze Geschichte von fast Allem' von Bill Bryson, der den Versuch unternimmt die größten Rätsel unseres Universums für jeden verständlich auf knapp 600 Seiten zu bringen. Ein Buch zum Auffrischen der Allgemeinbildung und schmunzeln über interessante Formulierungen und skurrile Gestalten der Wissenschaft.


----------



## DosCoder (4. September 2008)

Hi, ich werde hier mal meine Lieblingsautoren preisgeben, weil mir meist alle Bücher dieser Autoren gefallen haben. Die nachfolgenden Bücher habe ich gelesen.

1.) John Grisham: Die Kammer, Der Klient. Die Firma, Die Akte
2.) Tommy Jaud: Millionär, Vollidiot, Resturlaub
3.)David Eddings: Die Elenium-Saga(3 Bücher), Die Tamuli-Saga(3 Bücher), Die      Belgariad-Saga(5 Bücher), Die Malleron-Saga(5 Bücher)
4.)Tolkien: Der Herr der Ringe
5.)Frank Schätzing, Der Schwarm, Tod und Teufel


----------



## Ex1tus (5. September 2008)

Allen Fans von Terry Pratchett oder Douglas Adams, kann ich nur Robert Rankin ans Herz legen. In Deutschland leider nicht wirklich bekannt. Hier eine Autorenvorstellung.


----------



## CommiXV (28. September 2011)

Ken Follett - Die Säulen der Erde
Ken Follett - Die Nadel
(Ist irgendwie mein Lieblingsautor geworden)
Frank Schätzing - der Schwarm
(zum ersten Mal vor einem halben Jahr gelesen und musste feststellen, dass alle Empfehlungen recht behalten haben!)
Wolfgang Hohlbein - Drachenfeuer
(Mein erster Fantasy-Buch, ich finds immer noch toll )
R. Scott Baker - Krieg der Propheten (Trilogie)
Ein bisschen "hochwertigeres" Fantasy, für thematische Fans absolut lesenswert


----------



## Motherboard80 (21. August 2013)

Eigentlich alle Bücher von Sergej Lukianenko, die Bücher aus dem Metro 2033-Universum und dann noch 'Rhum' von Daniel Kehlmann.


----------

